# Possible Prolapse of Penis, Urgent Help (Sulcata Tortoise)



## TortoiseOnBike (Jun 29, 2020)

Today when I went in my backyard to check on him, I noticed a poop mostly comprised of pits and some wet stool in between them. It was not long after I saw him standing on his penis but keeping it out for longer than usual, then trying to pull it back in but the tip of his penis was still sticking out, and he just continued to walk seemingly unfazed by the amounts of dirt on it. (it was completley brown now)
I was now afraid, and began to soak him in warm water and continued to do so for about and hour, even soaking him in Epsom salt, which I saw in a youtube video on tortoise prolapse, but still it pops out. Urgent advice needed, I have tried touching it to push it back in but he has it tucked.
Urgent help needed, any help at all as to what has happend, or what I could do to treat the poor thing, or if I should take him to the vet. Please help.


----------



## TortoiseOnBike (Jun 29, 2020)

It is quite common for him to show his penis and stand on it, and is usually acompanied by urine or wetness of some kind, as he has been doing for about a month now, its somewhat normal. I am mostly concerned about his penis’ tip drying out, popping, cutting off bloodflow, or some other atrocitites.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jun 29, 2020)

Put mineral oil, or vaseline, and carefully and gently massage the protuberance and see if you gently can push it back in. If not pack it in sugar and call an exotic vet


----------



## Srmcclure (Jun 29, 2020)

maggie3fan said:


> Put mineral oil, or vaseline, and carefully and gently massage the protuberance and see if you gently can push it back in. If not pack it in sugar and call an exotic vet


Just curious, what does the sugar do?


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jun 29, 2020)

Srmcclure said:


> Just curious, what does the sugar do?


Helps lessen the swelling


----------



## Srmcclure (Jun 29, 2020)

maggie3fan said:


> Helps lessen the swelling


Ah ok! Good to know! I've never heard that. See, learn something new everyday! Thanks!


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jun 29, 2020)

Srmcclure said:


> Ah ok! Good to know! I've never heard that. See, learn something new everyday! Thanks!


It's pretty old fashioned, but it works in a pinch


----------



## TortoiseOnBike (Jun 29, 2020)

maggie3fan said:


> Put mineral oil, or vaseline, and carefully and gently massage the protuberance and see if you gently can push it back in. If not pack it in sugar and call an exotic vet


I dont have mineral oil but I can try vaseline. What is the urgency of this, how long can it stay like that without becoming infected or sickly


----------



## TortoiseOnBike (Jun 29, 2020)

TortoiseOnBike said:


> I dont have mineral oil but I can try vaseline. What is the urgency of this, how long can it stay like that without becoming infected or sickly


I also do not know if I could try and push it in, as he has the mass tucked underneath his shell, and I had tried to calm him while he was soakingto see if he release it, but to no avail


----------



## Hutsie B (Jun 29, 2020)

If it doesn't look better tomorrow from the vaseline and sugar, I would take him to the vet.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jun 29, 2020)

TortoiseOnBike said:


> I dont have mineral oil but I can try vaseline. What is the urgency of this, how long can it stay like that without becoming infected or sickly


there's a real chance it can dry out and die. I just had a prolapsed penis, I greased it up and gently manipulated it and pushed it back in. It has stayed in.


----------



## TortoiseOnBike (Jun 29, 2020)

maggie3fan said:


> there's a real chance it can dry out and die. I just had a prolapsed penis, I greased it up and gently manipulated it and pushed it back in. It has stayed in.


Is it safe to leave his penis out as is overnight? Hes already asleep and I plan to take him to the vet in the morning, I do not think I could use vaseline on him because hes tucked tail


----------



## Tom (Jun 29, 2020)

TortoiseOnBike said:


> Is it safe to leave his penis out as is overnight? Hes already asleep and I plan to take him to the vet in the morning, I do not think I could use vaseline on him because hes tucked tail


Not safe to leave it out all night. Pick your tortoise up and do what Maggie is telling you to do. Turn him upside down on your lap if necessary.

You said his stool was mostly comprised of "pits and wet stool in between them". What do you mean pits? Like big fruit seeds from peaches or something?


----------



## Srmcclure (Jun 29, 2020)

Could you maybe turn him upside down like Tom said and get a q tip with Vaseline in there?


----------



## TortoiseOnBike (Jun 29, 2020)

Tom said:


> Not safe to leave it out all night. Pick your tortoise up and do what Maggie is telling you to do. Turn him upside down on your lap if necessary.
> 
> You said his stool was mostly comprised of "pits and wet stool in between them". What do you mean pits? Like big fruit seeds from peaches or something?


Yes they were’nt from preaches, but a small fruit tree that grows in my neighbours yard over the fence. They fall so he mustve ate a few. Pick them up often, although Ive seen him eating them and Ive had to pull the actual pit out of his mouth while chewing. Theyre small yellow fruits, not big, but decent sized pits.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jun 30, 2020)

Srmcclure said:


> Could you maybe turn him upside down like Tom said and get a q tip with Vaseline in there?


No q-tips. It is very easy to grease the protuberance and slowly and gently manipulate it and push it very gently back in his cloaca. Don't be afraid to try this. It's a lot easier than you think. My right hand is partially paralyzed, and I put one of my torts penis' back in a couple of weeks ago. Just hold it upside down on your lap, I poured mineral oil over his bulging penis (leave it Chubbs), and gently, simply manipulated it and gently pushed it back in. It's easier than you think, it either goes back in or it doesn't, but NO forcing, just gentle manipulation.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jun 30, 2020)

TortoiseOnBike said:


> Is it safe to leave his penis out as is overnight? Hes already asleep and I plan to take him to the vet in the morning, I do not think I could use vaseline on him because hes tucked tail


Pull his tail out. Hold it out and massage the damned thing and push it back in. You might have to use another person to hold the tortoise, or you can spend $150 having an exotic Vet do what I am telling you how to do for free


----------



## Ink (Jun 30, 2020)

Is your tortoise ok,?


----------



## Jodipg82 (Jul 1, 2020)

TortoiseOnBike said:


> Yes they were’nt from preaches, but a small fruit tree that grows in my neighbours yard over the fence. They fall so he mustve ate a few. Pick them up often, although Ive seen him eating them and Ive had to pull the actual pit out of his mouth while chewing. Theyre small yellow fruits, not big, but decent sized pits.


Sounds like a Loquat tree. We have them all over in Central Florida.


----------



## TortoiseOnBike (Sep 7, 2020)

Jodipg82 said:


> Sounds like a Loquat tree. We have them all over in Central Florida.


Yeah after this long while we had realized, but in all other regards, he is generally good in health. After a night of leaving his penis out, we were taking the fella to the veternarians office but the dogs wouldnt see us or let us in because we didnt make an appointment even though it was quite an emergency.. But after, later when driving back I had lifted him up and say that it went back in, safely,

Now it is not uncommon for him it pull out his penis, and it is mosty acompanied with pee or turds. I have noticed that his poops and generally softer at times, but I seldom see lowquat pits in it. One other thing I have noticed is that he sort of keeps his tail tucked up into (or up against his butt) the shell while walking or doing anything really, not tightly tucked but he keeps it up there. His tail seems longer too. 

I really have a kind of love for this forum and all its inhabitants, and also for our time and age, where I can ask expert or veteran tortoise owners for help and advice. I am grateful and upmost appreciative of you all.


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Sep 7, 2020)

@TortoiseOnBike Thank you for coming back with an update. When we read a new thread, it's often like a story we get invested in... and we don't get to see where it goes or how it ends, nearly as often as we'd like. 

I'm glad to hear things turned out okay. ?


----------



## Obbie (Oct 17, 2021)

TortoiseOnBike said:


> Yeah after this long while we had realized, but in all other regards, he is generally good in health. After a night of leaving his penis out, we were taking the fella to the veternarians office but the dogs wouldnt see us or let us in because we didnt make an appointment even though it was quite an emergency.. But after, later when driving back I had lifted him up and say that it went back in, safely,
> 
> Now it is not uncommon for him it pull out his penis, and it is mosty acompanied with pee or turds. I have noticed that his poops and generally softer at times, but I seldom see lowquat pits in it. One other thing I have noticed is that he sort of keeps his tail tucked up into (or up against his butt) the shell while walking or doing anything really, not tightly tucked but he keeps it up there. His tail seems longer too.
> 
> I really have a kind of love for this forum and all its inhabitants, and also for our time and age, where I can ask expert or veteran tortoise owners for help and advice. I am grateful and upmost appreciative of you all.


Agreed !!!


----------

